# *Official* Premiere Watch Thread



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Post here anything you see around when you can buy one of these things. Whether you actually will buy one or not is something else, but it looks like they should be available as early as end of March.

Watch away!

*Links to arrival/shipping dates:*
Best Buy
- Premiere XL - *3/29 *- http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat13503&type=page&skuId=9745228&h=387
- Premiere - N/A

Weaknees
- All - *3/27 *- http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-premiere-hd-dvr-series4.php

Amazon
- Premiere XL - *4/12 *- http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD74800...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267649433&sr=1-1
- Premiere - *4/12* - http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD74632...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1243411822&pf_rd_i=160759011


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

Best Buy is claiming the XL has an "estimated arrival date" of 3/10-3/16 (which they say is when you'll get it, not when it will ship).


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Where do you see that? Everything on their site won't spit out a data.

Amazon is showing 4/12 currently:
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD74632...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1243411822&pf_rd_i=160759011

Any links to other dates?


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

AbMagFab said:


> Where do you see that? Everything on their site won't spit out a data.


Search for "TiVo Premiere", click "Check Shipping & Availability" for the XL, click "Estimate Arrival Time".


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

AbMagFab said:


> Any links to other dates?


WeeKnees has them marked as shipping 3/27.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-premiere-hd-dvr-series4.php


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Anyone order an XL from Best Buy? According to their site, they should be arriving as early as tomorrow.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

AbMagFab said:


> Anyone order an XL from Best Buy? According to their site, they should be arriving as early as tomorrow.


Yeah, I ordered 2 last week. I don't have high hopes, but I'll post back if they actually ship tomorrow.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

does that mean they woudl be in the store tomorrow?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Mike-Mike said:


> does that mean they woudl be in the store tomorrow?


Possibly... It implies at a minimum that they could ship as early as tomorrow.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well the XL shows shipping 3/10-3/16, but the Premiere lets you supposedly check estimated dates with your zipcode like they have them or will very soon. Neither zipcode I tried worked, so it may still be updating.


Amazon still shows 4/12 though, and I don't see any info on TiVo.com.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Well the XL shows shipping 3/10-3/16, but the Premiere lets you supposedly check estimated dates with your zipcode like they have them or will very soon. Neither zipcode I tried worked, so it may still be updating.


Sort of... it does that only for shipping, and nothing in NYC or SF/LA shows availability either, so I think it's nothing everywhere.

It would need to show shipping dates if it was available. Only the XL shows that.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

They will be in stores on 3/27 and ship from other vendors as early as 3/27, not earlier don't get your hopes up ..


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

riekl said:


> They will be in stores on 3/27 and ship from other vendors as early as 3/27, not earlier don't get your hopes up ..


Tivo and BB have an increasingly tight relationship. It's very likely BB will get them before anyone else.

Unless you work for Tivo distribution, I'm not sure how you can possibly speak with such confidence.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Tivo and BB have an increasingly tight relationship. It's very likely BB will get them before anyone else.
> 
> Unless you work for Tivo distribution, I'm not sure how you can possibly speak with such confidence.


Isn't that what I said ? They will be in BB stores on 3/27 so that will be the fastest way to get one, if you are having it shipped to you the earliest date it will ship is 3/27.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

riekl said:


> Isn't that what I said ? They will be in BB stores on 3/27 so that will be the fastest way to get one, if you are having it shipped to you the earliest date it will ship is 3/27.


Whatever you said is contradictory to the Best Buy site. To speak with such confidence in the face of actual information from BB, you have to work for Tivo distribution or Best Buy, or are just a BSer...

You might be right, but you're more likely just making bold, unfounded statements.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Whatever you said is contradictory to the Best Buy site. To speak with such confidence in the face of actual information from BB, you have to work for Tivo distribution or Best Buy, or are just a BSer...
> 
> You might be right, but you're more likely just making bold, unfounded statements.


I suppose .. we'll see tommorow when they don't ship ..


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

riekl said:


> I suppose .. we'll see tommorow when they don't ship ..


And a broken clock is right twice a day as well... congrats on falling squarely into that category...


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Premiere XL is showing as "backordered" on Best Buy's site today


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> And a broken clock is right twice a day as well... congrats on falling squarely into that category...


did they ship did they ship LOL

Also.. Best buy is showing backordered on the XL.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

BB sent me an email earlier today saying my Premiere XLs are backordered until 3/28.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone else heard anything about their boxes?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

litkaj said:


> BB sent me an email earlier today saying my Premiere XLs are backordered until 3/28.


Thanks for the update, Jason!


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

Like I said, they will be in BB stores on 3/27, that will be the first place you can get them.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

riekl said:


> Like I said, they will be in BB stores on 3/27, that will be the first place you can get them.


Any insight into when boxes ordered directly from TiVo will ship?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

k2ue said:


> Any insight into when boxes ordered directly from TiVo will ship?


Do you really think this guy is doing anything other that making guesses based on public info?

Believe me, your guess is probably better than his... stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Do you really think this guy is doing anything other that making guesses based on public info?
> 
> Believe me, your guess is probably better than his... stop feeding the trolls.


Probably as you, I have been with TiVo since Series 1. I recall the waits ahead of the DirecTV TiVo's, and in every case there was someone connected, who actually had the right answers, and in every case they were also branded as trolls. I'm not going to risk my retirement on what this fella says, but I see no reason to abuse him when there is also no proof he's wrong. His credibility will be evident to everybody soon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Whether they are here 3/27 or 4/7, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

k2ue said:


> Probably as you, I have been with TiVo since Series 1. I recall the waits ahead of the DirecTV TiVo's, and in every case there was someone connected, who actually had the right answers, and in every case they were also branded as trolls. I'm not going to risk my retirement on what this fella says, but I see no reason to abuse him when there is also no proof he's wrong. His credibility will be evident to everybody soon.


We know they'll be here by the 27th. It's really just a question if they'll be here earlier.

Anyone saying the 27th has absolutely no inside information, they're simply taking the safest position.

I appreciate your point, but it has nothing to do with this troll.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

It will be interesting to see if the 3/27 date is based around some kind of agreement with BB to promote the release - possibly as a featured item in their 3/28 Sunday circular.


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

nrc said:


> It will be interesting to see if the 3/27 date is based around some kind of agreement with BB to promote the release - possibly as a featured item in their 3/28 Sunday circular.


Probably, just logged into my Reward Zone account and saw this.



Says available on the 28th. Hopefully will be available in all stores and not just online.
Don't know if they will be available on TiVo.com at that time, as they say shipping in early April.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

paulnelson20 said:


> ...
> Don't know if they will be available on TiVo.com at that time, as they say shipping in early April.


No upgrade options though via Bestbuy...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Richklein saw them stocked at his local bestbuy already

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=445025


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Tivo definitely teases you on their page now also. It says TiVo Premiere just released 3/3/10 but still shows an early April ship date. I was thinking with Best Buy putting them out this early they might be shipping sooner rather than later since I don't think Best Buy put the PS3 slim out until a week early. Then again I would expect with the cross promotion with Best Buy it will be prominently featured in the weekly ad which I can't remember if I have seen next week's yet or not.


----------

